# windows jamb sticks out past drywall



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

If it is a fairly small wall I would just add a peice of 1/4" plywood to all of the studs to fir it out the 1/4" difference. You could also plane down the jamb around the window but one error and you could cause alot of damage.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Go down to your local lumber suppply store and purchase 1/4" thick x about 3/4" wide - strips of wood (usually made from douglas fir)
Install your sheetrock, then when installing your window casing:
Nail the insides (of the casing) to your window jams and 'float' the outside areas. Install the casing all around, without nailing the outside edges..only the insides.
Once you have all your casing installed, measure the length of each side.....then, measure and cut the same length of 1/4" strips.

Slide your 1/4" Strips under the new window casing's outside edges, being careful to align them flush to the sides of the casing. Do the sides first and the top last.
(In effect, you are installing "casing thickness extensions")

Then, nail through (the casing and the strips). This will work the best if you are nailing with a 'gun', rather than hand nailing...to help avoid the strip from 'shifting' or 'moving'...during installation.

This works well, whether you are staining or painting the trim work.


----------

